# what's it worth?? 1984 gold pan rc10- built but NEVER RAN.



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

Alright,as the title says. One of my customers from work has the first edition rc10 buggy, gold pan chassis,6 gear trans, short front arm,100% box stock original buggy that has been built, but never been run.Looks 100% like you took it out of the box and built it yesterday.It does have 2 bodies,1 clear, and 1 painted like the box artwork.Also includes the original box in good shape, and original instruction manual in good shape.He is thinking about getting rid of it , and I would like to buy it! He knows it's worth something from browsing ebay,but we are not sure what would be a fair price. Any Ideas??


----------



## splashrc (Jul 9, 2007)

Like anything else it is what you are willing to pay for it. You can still purchase them new in the box for $250 on Ebay. They are a little scarce but they do show up. Do not pay over $400 for it. It would take you 20 years to recoup your money if your buying for an investment.


----------



## vintage tone (Jul 6, 2009)

FUnny I just posted my view on "vintage" RC on another forum about the RC10 ! As a vintage guitar dealer and expert i find it very interesting. 
It reminds me of the early days of the Vintage guitars actually, it s a pretty new market and therefore quite hard to make your mind around the prices and what is worth what...
Nevertheless, one thumb rule in vintage pretty much anything, if it s "dead mint", museum condition, New Old Stock etc and other names to say that it s pretty much like new, you can t go wrong. Mint items will always be worth more than used, modified, beaten up ones.
SO the question is do you want to buy it to run it ? in which case it s a nonsens ... Buy a used one ( One went on ebay for 46 USD tonight which was an awesome deal, average around 100 on ebay and other sites ) 
Another factor that will keep the price of a vintage model high and go higher is its rarity. Keep in mind that TONS of RC10 goldpan were produced. TONS of them are around and more will come up once the prices reach an unreasonnable limit. People will start looking in their garage and closets and will dig up more of them than buyers , resulting in a typical crash of prices because of a saturated market. 
Still ... if you have one like new in 10 years, you d still be on top of the price pyramid.
According to what Ebay and forums prices are ow for a new in the box one averaging around 250 I would say that if it s a friend 150 would be a fair deal for both of you and 200 would be on the high side. a NIB RC10 isn t a once ina lifetime opportunity that you wouldn t want to pass on. It s a mass produced item and certainly once of the icon of its era but still ... Mass produced is the key here. 
The odds that for 150 to 200 USD, you can find one very quickly are extremly high. 
I hope that helps


----------



## rjvk (Aug 27, 2003)

Go to rc10talk.com, and look around. The code stamped into the chassis, among other things will give you an idea of the age. If the box is still around, that will also indicate age based on Associated's address at the time of manufacture, Edinger Ave. being the most valuable I think. The older the car, the more valuable it is.


----------

